# rescued pigeon. droopy wing



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, I saw an injured pigeon by my gym, and brought him to my apartment (not a very good place for a pigeon). I have no experience with this, and have been getting advice from this forum. Thank you!

I call him Theo. He is living on top of my refrigerator.

He had an injury and a lot of missing feathers, and after three weeks, the injury is healed and the feathers have grown back about 30-40%. But there is another problem. His wing on the other side (i.e., not the side of the apparent injury) is droopy. It droops below his body, in sharp contrast to the other won, which rests above his tail feathers. He flies from the refrigerator to tables and back, quite strongly, but it's obvious he is a little impaired (he missed his target sometimes).

Does this mean he is permanently handicapped?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to PT, and thank you for caring for this bird. Could you give us your location so we could try and find some help for you close by? Would it be possible to get some pictures of the initial injury site and of the droopy wing? When it flies, are both wings beating equally or does he kind of flop and come in for crash landings? Is he eating and drinking okay? How is his poop?


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for answering! I am in SLC, Utah. I have been feeding him wild bird seed, and he seems to eat, drink, and poop, with quite a healthy gusto.  When he flies, he seems to beat both wings equally, and doesn't seem to flop or "be crooked" or anything. He was missing his target last week, but this week he seems to get back to the top of the fridge just fine. But still, something is wrong, I can tell by the droopy wing. He is also very reluctant to leave the top of the fridge. I am trying to take pictures and will post them shortly. Thanks again!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

So, in your estimation, Theo appears to be "normal" in everything but the droopy wing? Did the injury have anything to do with this wing, or anywhere near where the wing joins the body? When you first found him, what was Theo's symptoms? I know, I ask a lot of questions. one more. Does his poops look normal to you?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might try putting the pigeon in your lap and feel each wing, in the same area, at the same time to feel if the droopy wing feels different than the wing that doesn't droop. If you feel a lump, note how big it is and the color.

Often, pigeons will fracture or sprain a wing, it heals and leaves the wing droopy. It doesn't seem to affect their ability to fly and survive in the wild.
Pigeons do tend to find a place to roost...the higher the better and that' where they stay put.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Charis. I was hoping you would come along.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

almondman said:


> So, in your estimation, Theo appears to be "normal" in everything but the droopy wing? Did the injury have anything to do with this wing, or anywhere near where the wing joins the body? When you first found him, what was Theo's symptoms? I know, I ask a lot of questions. one more. Does his poops look normal to you?


I love the questions, thank you. I have been very alone in this endeavor, and my landlord would not be too happy to know I have a pigeon in my apartment. 

This is Theo. As you can see, on one side (his left, I believe), he has a lot of missing feathers, though most of them have grown back. This was the side of his injury, which is entirely healed. The injury was a little gash on his side under his wing. I don't know why the feathers were missing, not only around the injury, but all the way up his neck. (I have had him for three weeks.)

The other side (his right) is the one with the very droopy wing. It drags on the ground at times. He picks it up and lifts it to his side, but it takes effort, and the other wing just rests naturally way higher.

Thanks again for any input or advice. I had no idea there was a universe of humans who rescued pigeons.... and now I am part of that universe....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*and now I am part of that universe*

Also known as ...*A Crazy PigeonPerson*!...Congratulations!!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures. Did you see Charis's post? She is one of our resident care givers and has helped many, many, folks with their birds. I will leave you in her very skilled and capable hands. . Did I mention she is also one of the Crazy PigeonPersons?


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> You might try putting the pigeon in your lap and feel each wing, in the same area, at the same time to feel if the droopy wing feels different than the wing that doesn't droop. If you feel a lump, note how big it is and the color.
> 
> Often, pigeons will fracture or sprain a wing, it heals and leaves the wing droopy. It doesn't seem to affect their ability to fly and survive in the wild.
> Pigeons do tend to find a place to roost...the higher the better and that' where they stay put.


Thanks so much Charis. I am going to try to get him and feel his wings. He is a little aggressive and wants to attack me (but is very unsuccessful in this pursuit).  

I am thinking of taking him to an avian vet. At first I was worried about the wound and missing feathers that I totally missed the droopy wing. I hope he can be freed safely. I can't keep a pigeon in a little apartment, on top of the fridge, forever. 

I called every rescue/wildlife place in Utah and they all told me, well, that they weren't too interested in Theo (to put it kindly).


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Be careful with the avian vets too. Ask Charis if she can find a pigeon friendly avian vet in your area. She has put together a list and hopefully can help find one. The list is under the Emergency Care heading.And FYI - his being aggressive towards you is usually considered a good thing. He has accepted you.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Yeah, I hesitated for three weeks to take him to an avian vet, because I got the attitude from the wildlife rescue places that pigeons don't qualify for any regard or protection. I assumed a vet would feel the same way (and I read the threads here about how they jump to recommend euthanasia). He seems to be recovering so well, except for that (seemingly) sprained wing.

The funny thing is I fell from a chair trying to put food on the fridge for him, and now I know first hand about sprains (my ankle!). Me and Theo are pretty bumped up.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wait until it's dark and then you can grab him. Pigeons can't see well in the dark.

Try adding some dried peas, small pop corn and lentils to his seed, to get some protein into him.
I can try to find a pigeon friendly vet for you on Monday.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> Wait until it's dark and then you can grab him. Pigeons can't see well in the dark.
> 
> Try adding some dried peas, small pop corn and lentils to his seed, to get some protein into him.
> I can try to find a pigeon friendly vet for you on Monday.


I will do that. Thank you so much for you advice and help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

There is this woman...
I haven't spoken with her about treating pigeons. She is on a list of veterinarians that will treat chickens. Most vets that treat birds, will treat pigeons if they understand the pigeon is your pet.[wink, wink] If you tell them it is a pigeon you rescued from the street, often they won't treat the pigeon.Of course, a long with a pet comes the financial responsibility and I have no way of knowing what you may be charged.
I'm happy to call on Monday and do some screening for you.

Dr. Laurel Harris Wasatch Exotic Vet Care Salt Lake City	UT	801-943-3367


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> There is this woman...
> I haven't spoken with her about treating pigeons. She is on a list of veterinarians that will treat chickens. Most vets that treat birds, will treat pigeons if they understand the pigeon is your pet.[wink, wink] If you tell them it is a pigeon you rescued from the street, often they won't treat the pigeon.Of course, a long with a pet comes the financial responsibility and I have no way of knowing what you may be charged.
> I'm happy to call on Monday and do some screening for you.
> 
> Dr. Laurel Harris Wasatch Exotic Vet Care Salt Lake City	UT	801-943-3367


Oh wow, I didn't find that one when I was looking. She sounds great. I will call on Monday and let you know how it goes. Thanks again, so much.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Often veterinarians that treat Exotics, also treat birds. Do ask if she has experience with pigeons.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> There is this woman...
> I haven't spoken with her about treating pigeons. She is on a list of veterinarians that will treat chickens. Most vets that treat birds, will treat pigeons if they understand the pigeon is your pet.[wink, wink] If you tell them it is a pigeon you rescued from the street, often they won't treat the pigeon.Of course, a long with a pet comes the financial responsibility and I have no way of knowing what you may be charged.
> I'm happy to call on Monday and do some screening for you.
> 
> Dr. Laurel Harris Wasatch Exotic Vet Care Salt Lake City	UT	801-943-3367


Thanks Charis. I have an appt for Thursday with this vet (for my "pet pigeon.") I will tell you how it goes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great! Thanks for making the appointment. I'm looking forward to reading how it went.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> *and now I am part of that universe*
> 
> Also known as ...*A Crazy PigeonPerson*!...Congratulations!!


Lol, I didn't see this before. "A crazy pigeon person." I like the ring of it! I think I have found my calling.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> Dr. Laurel Harris Wasatch Exotic Vet Care Salt Lake City	UT	801-943-3367


I just want to thank you guys (AlmondMan and Charis) for your help and advice. 

I took "Theo" to the vet you recommended Charis, and I am happy to report that they were wonderful, and that Theo is in quite good condition (they did xrays and there is no apparent reason why his wing is drooping). I had asked about adding grit to his diet, and she showed me in the x-ray that he had plenty of grit (in whatever organ grit is supposed to be in, lol). His bone structure was all perfectly intact.

This clinic was wonderful. No one batted an eye at the idea of caring for a pigeon, and they told me that someone had even brought in an injured hummingbird! They have a little "baby bird" refuge that they operate solely on a donation basis.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, forgot the pic of Theo at the doctor. Thanks again for your help. I am happy to have crossed paths with this wonderful universe of "crazy pigeon people."


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

*Is that a hawk?*

Theo, watch the hunting bird on the wall.  LOL


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I am so glad to hear that all is well with Theo. Again, thank you for taking care of him. And yes, your life may never be the same. By the way, how is your "sprain" from falling off the chair? Hope that is healing well too.

Theo should really change his barber. That's one different "do".


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Dima said:


> Theo, watch the hunting bird on the wall.  LOL


Lol, no wonder he was so nervous!


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

almondman said:


> I am so glad to hear that all is well with Theo. Again, thank you for taking care of him. And yes, your life may never be the same. By the way, how is your "sprain" from falling off the chair? Hope that is healing well too.
> 
> Theo should really change his barber. That's one different "do".


Lol. Yes, besides an apparently sprained wing, he has a bald spot on the back of his head and neck. No sign of regrowth at all. The vet said, "He may have a permanent bald spot." Has anyone seen anything like that. Can a bird survive in the urban-wild with a bald spot like that?

As far as my ankle, Theo is faring better than I am. In fact, forget Theo's bald spot, does anyone have any advice for my ankle?? Hee hee.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

*OUCH,* have you seen a doctor? Are you sure it's only sprained? Talk about taking one for your buddy!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OMGosh...your ankle looks like it really hurts!

I'm glad you had such a positive experience at the vet. Sounds like one to add to my list.
I have a pigeon that was attacked by a hawk. The pigeon lost an eye. The hawk had taken a few bites out of the shoulder/back of the neck area before the pigeon was rescued and the feathers have never grown back. Could be Theo has a permanent new featherdu .

The Crazy Pigeon Person thing is a catchy phrase. I like it.
A couple of weekends ago, I was feeding a feral flock, down the street from where I live. It was quite early and honestly, in appearance,I had not prepared to greet the day...I looked a mess. The flock hangs out in a very industrial area so I wasted worried about others about on a early Saturday morning. My mistake...as I was throwing out the seed, a nicely groomed man walked by with a cup of coffee and he was watching me very intently. I didn't miss a beat...walked over to him...put my hand out and said...Hi, I'm the crazy pigeon lady! He had just taken a sip of coffee and he started to laugh and the sip of coffee ejected from his mouth.It was great and I didn't feel crazy at all. I felt perfectly in control.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

We'll be reading about you in the papers!. You will become famous, and we can all say we knew you way back when.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Charis said:


> OMGosh...your ankle looks like it really hurts!
> 
> I'm glad you had such a positive experience at the vet. Sounds like one to add to my list.
> I have a pigeon that was attacked by a hawk. The pigeon lost an eye. The hawk had taken a few bites out of the shoulder/back of the neck area  before the pigeon was rescued and the feathers have never grown back. Could be Theo has a permanent new featherdu .
> ...


Oh my gosh, I love you! Well, just so you know that you are not alone, I am a lawyer and I had to miss court because of a severely-sprained ankle, and when the judge later asked me how it happened, I answered, in a kind of self-important tone, "I was rescuin' a pigeon." "A pigeon!?," he asked incredulously. "Yes," I answered unwaveringly.

My ankle is fine. Yes, me AND Theo got x-rays.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

blackmarigolds said:


> Oh my gosh, I love you! Well, just so you know that you are not alone, I am a lawyer and I had to miss court because of a severely-sprained ankle, and when the judge later asked me how it happened, I answered, in a kind of self-important tone, "I was rescuin' a pigeon." "A pigeon!?," he asked incredulously. "Yes," I answered unwaveringly.
> 
> My ankle is fine. Yes, me AND Theo got x-rays.


And the judge still let's you practice law? 

Glad to hear that it's only a sprain. But it does look painful.


----------



## blackmarigolds (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, Theo flew away yesterday. 

His droopy wing suddenly improved a few days ago. It was strange how he dragged it around for three weeks, and then within two days, it was no longer drooping. This improvement corresponded with a change in behavior as well. Lots of preening, suddenly, and baths with tons of splashing. 

He hadn't preened at all for the first three weeks I had him, and suddenly he was stretching and flapping his wings, spreading out all his feathers, and preening almost constantly. It was so beautiful to see. He also hadn't taken any interest in water, and suddenly that changed as well. He seemed to be having a wonderful time in his water bowl, lol. 

Anyway, the wing and behavior improved 3-4 days ago. 

Quite a few times during the last two weeks, I have set him outside the window on the sill, but he would always turn around fairly quickly and fly back to the top of the refrigerator. 

Yesterday morning he sat on the windowsill for about a half hour, walking back and forth, pecking at the bricks. Two or three times he crouched as though he was about to fly. Finally he launched himself, and flew away. I ran outside just in time to see him fly from my rooftop to the top of the apartments next door, and then off, soaring, to the next rooftop. He was in very good form! 

I left my window open, thinking he might come back. I've also looked for him on all the nearby rooftops. I haven't seen him since yesterday morning. I'll look for him in every pigeon I see.

Thanks to everyone on this forum who gave me advice. The vet I was referred to was very pigeon friendly. I'm happy that God brought a pigeon into my life for four weeks. It was a privilege.

Good luck and lots of love to all you wonderful pigeon people!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you again for taking this bird in. Obviously, you have done a great job with it. Although it is sad to see a bird leave that you have put so much time, effort, and expense on, you know that you have done everything right. 

Maybe it will come back for visitation, but if not, you'll know it was a job well done.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sounds like you've had a wonderful experience with your rescued pigeon, overall. 

Once you find one that needs yor help, you start becoming aware of others in need. Welcome to the world of crazy pigeon people.

Larry


----------

